# Slash&Burn: analog manipulation



## photomon (Oct 17, 2006)

Slash&Burn photography: I cut and burn a color slide before printing it.

All critique and comments are welcome.


----------



## niccig (Oct 17, 2006)

Neat!  Very abstract


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 17, 2006)

I like it purely as a study in color and form.  It is non representational photography and is very good.  Keep going you should get some very interesting effects.  

I am wondering what it would do on a familier object like a house.  Would there be bits that were recognizable and bits that weren't.  That might be very nightmarish and could be quite intersting.


----------



## photomon (Nov 1, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I like it purely as a study in color and form. It is non representational photography and is very good. Keep going you should get some very interesting effects.
> 
> I am wondering what it would do on a familier object like a house. Would there be bits that were recognizable and bits that weren't. That might be very nightmarish and could be quite intersting.


 
Like this?


----------



## ledicozza (Nov 2, 2006)

really nice effects!
Do you work on films developed but not printed???


----------



## terri (Nov 2, 2006)

Ha! These are cool. Although it would be hard for me to deliberately slash up a slide, I imagine it's just breaking that wall. 

So....you make the gashes in the slide where you want them.... Then what do you do? Describe your process, if you would. 

The first one looks like an SX-70 manipulation. :thumbup: 

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## photomon (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank you all !



> Do you work on films developed but not printed???


 
Yes, I work on slide films.



> it would be hard for me to deliberately slash up a slide


 
It's not so hard if you shot with the intention of manipulating the results.



> Describe your process, if you would.


 
I'm writing a tutorial about Slash&Burn technique. It's in italian, but I will try to translate it in my bad english! And I will post it to the forum. Wait some weeks.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 19, 2006)

very cool effects!

is that MF slides?


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2006)

photomon said:
			
		

> I'm writing a tutorial about Slash&Burn technique. It's in italian, but I will try to translate it in my bad english! And I will post it to the forum. Wait some weeks.


Wonderful! I edit the articles and help with creative content here at TPF, so if you'd like or need any help once translated, just shoot me a PM. I've looked at your site and am a big fan of your work.


----------



## photomon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you all
and thank you terri, I will contact you.


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2006)

Wonderful - I'll be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Karalee (Dec 15, 2006)

2 thumbs waaaaaaaaaaaaay up!

These are awesome, I love em! Your very creative, like Terri I also thought they were really polaroidesque!

Keep it up!


----------



## cheezit (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey, this is kind of an old thread, did this process get written out somewhere and i just haven't found it yet. I have messed around with manipulating negatives but not quite as amazing as this. I really want to find it so if anyone has any info on where i can find out his method plz let me know.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 15, 2007)

keep it up!  i like the fist one best, but the second is cool to.


----------



## nikonian2001 (Oct 16, 2007)

i did something like this with 35mm b/w I will post when I get home.


----------

